# Considering AUC - Where to live?



## Spook (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey all,

I am considering seeking post-graduate education at AUC, and am curious about the hot spots to live. I'm more than willing to commute by bus or foot short distances, and I'd like to live somewhere that has a lot going on culturally and socially. Cost isn't so much an issue.

Please, your advice is appreciated!


----------



## Spook (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't seem to edit, but I thought I would add that I would prefer to live in a high-rise. I'm not looking for specifics, just a general idea so I can search online for possibilities. Does anyone know of any nicer high-riser apartments or condos?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome,

If cost is not a factor then I would recommend Zamalek, lots of expats so you can get most things there. The area is full of cafes, restaurants, bars, clubs, art galleries and yet if you are in the right area it has a village feel. This is of course if you are attending the downtown campus.
Taxi is the common mode of transport and they are cheap cheap cheap, if you like the smell of B.O then bus is fine.


Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I would find out which campus you will be based at. The new campus is a fair distance out of town


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.aucegypt.edu/newcairocampus/location/Pages/default.aspx location of AUC.
AUC bus from Zamalek takes at least an hour AUC Bus Service


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

My advice to everyone live close to where you are studying or working, communting is a disaster, one day it may take 40minutes the next day 2 hours. Most people go to work or study twice as many times a week as they go out socialising, its easier to travel to socialise and usually socialising is more flexible, it doesn't matter the same if you are late your friends will understand. 
If you are attending AUC @ the New Cairo campus, I would suggest live in New Cairo.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> My advice to everyone live close to where you are studying or working, communting is a disaster, one day it may take 40minutes the next day 2 hours. Most people go to work or study twice as many times a week as they go out socialising, its easier to travel to socialise and usually socialising is more flexible, it doesn't matter the same if you are late your friends will understand.
> If you are attending AUC @ the New Cairo campus, I would suggest live in New Cairo.


I agree. I didn't think they were teaching many courses at the downtown campus.


----------



## Christine Lofgren (May 30, 2010)

Spook said:


> I can't seem to edit, but I thought I would add that I would prefer to live in a high-rise. I'm not looking for specifics, just a general idea so I can search online for possibilities. Does anyone know of any nicer high-riser apartments or condos?


I attended AUC and lived in Zamalek. I took classes at the New Campus and it was about an hour bus ride each way every day. However, because the New Campus is in a new area that is basically cut off from the rest of Cairo-it's sparsely populated and impractical to live if you don't have a car. Zamalek was really nice and quiet, but I felt like I was in a little western bubble, cut off from reality. Most of my Egyptian friends lived in Maadi and they loved it. Plus, AUC has a couple of buses that run through Maadi.


----------

